# Ab micro 1000 hmi



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone know if these hmis are available?

We are stricly ge90-30 plant but we have 4 stand alone units that have these and 1
Keypad is kaput...


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello... Is this thing on?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

That HMI tied into that Brick ?


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Check plccenter.com


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.plchardware.com/Products/RA-2707-MVP232.aspx


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

They were discontinued in 2005, support ended in 2012. Your option now is the surplus market as previously suggested.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

I've managed to find some old AB HMI on ebay so far. Give that a shot.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> That HMI tied into that Brick ?


Yup its a stand alone unit


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

JRaef said:


> They were discontinued in 2005, support ended in 2012. Your option now is the surplus market as previously suggested.


Thanks thats what ive heard... Do they make another small hmi that works ob the micro 1000?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

triden said:


> I've managed to find some old AB HMI on ebay so far. Give that a shot.


Not an option for me, beaurocratic bs for gubment to buy, used and ebay...

Easier to buy new


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Thanks thats what ive heard... Do they make another small hmi that works ob the micro 1000?


Yes, it will be a PanelView Component now, but I'll have to check which one works for sure. Probably the C200 is close to what you have now, but the cutout will be different. The programming software for those is downloadable for free (Connected Components Workbench), but it also has some built-in programming capabilities since it's not a graphics terminal, all you do is connect it to a PC and launch a web browser talking to whatever port you connect it to. I'm meeting with one of the PLC specialists today on another project, I'll check for you.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Yes, it will be a PanelView Component now, but I'll have to check which one works for sure. Probably the C200 is close to what you have now, but the cutout will be different. The programming software for those is downloadable for free (Connected Components Workbench), but it also has some built-in programming capabilities since it's not a graphics terminal, all you do is connect it to a PC and launch a web browser talking to whatever port you connect it to. I'm meeting with one of the PLC specialists today on another project, I'll check for you.


Awesome thanks


----------

